# "need to provide administrator permission" (home version)



## enchant (Jun 22, 2013)

I just received my laptop with Windows 8 installed. After beating my head against the wall all morning, I think I've come to the conclusion that it's the home version, not the pro version.

I'm trying to install some of my favorite applications, but it seems that every time I make the simplest modification, I get an error along the lines of, "You'll need to provide administrator permission to..."

I'm always able to provide the permission (since I'm the administrator), but it's getting really old, and a few installs have failed, likely due to this over-protective policy. I did some searching around the web, and the common solution is to make an edit in the Local Security Policy Editor. However, it appears that my machine doesn't HAVE this editor. (This is why I'm guessing I have the *&^% version. I mean, the home version.

Is there a way that I can stop Microsoft from protecting me from myself? I'm this close to just formatting the drive and dropping Win7 on there, but I dragged my heels so long with WinXP, and I'd like to stay current if I can.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Disabling User Account Control will help stop Microsoft from protecting you from yourself: http://blogs.msdn.com/b/hyperyash/a...abling-user-account-control-in-windows-8.aspx


----------



## enchant (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks. I made the changes as per the blog article and rebooted, but it didn't make a difference. If I try to rename a text file, I get:
File Access Denied
You'll need to provide administrator permission to rename this file.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Depending on where this file is, you may NEVER be able to rename it.

What is the path and name of this file?


----------



## enchant (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm definitely able to rename the file. It's a ReadMe text file in the install directory for one of my applications. I try to rename it, I get the file access denied dialog box, I click on "continue", and the file is renamed. But it's damned annoying to have to deal with this box every time I want to copy, move, rename or delete a file.


----------



## enchant (Jun 22, 2013)

Ok, now here's a new twist that might shed some light on things. The laptop came with the drive partitioned into two partitions. The D: drive is completely empty. I was able to copy a text file to it and rename it without this Access Denied silliness. Is there something I should do the the C: drive? New to Win8 as I am, I'm nervous to do much experimenting for fear of shooting myself in the foot.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Most all of the Program and system area is protected so you will not be able to alter most any of these files.
The System and programs files are protected and are NOT to be changed except by the built in Administrator and/or the programs them selves.


----------



## enchant (Jun 22, 2013)

Ah, that explains a lot. Thanks! I suspect that the fix Frank4d suggested might have fixed most of my problem, but I was doing my testing in the program files area.


----------

